# P-40 in the Aleutians, Alaska



## tac-67 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just sharing a photo I recently added to my modest collection. Notice the cover over the chin scoop. Sorry about the size. How do I adjust that anyways? Enjoy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice shot...some great detail there...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool. Can never have too many P-40 pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice photo, thanks for posting it.
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful! 

If you have MS Paint you can select "Image", then "Stretch Skew" and resize it that way.


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2009)

8)


----------



## Pong (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pic! Thanks for sharing Tac!

-Arlo


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Pic ! I never saw this one before.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 31, 2009)

On a side note more then a few of the USAAF P40's were flown by RCAF pilots as they were trained P40 pilots and available


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Some heavy-duty weathering around that wing root and landing gear fairing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2009)

Very interesting photo. Thank you for sharing Tac.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats an interesting pic !. I've attached a pic I took at Flying Legends back in 2007 of a P40 with an Aleutian colour scheme for comparison that raises a few questions from me that may not all be attributable to differences in the marks....

Interesting to note on the old picture....
Is that a complete 'leather ?' shroud over the exhaust stubs (looks like a small grab string at each end to pull out the stub 'caps ?.

Lack of 'cooling ?' panel immediately behind the prop spinner (on the modern pic, the panel has 5 x rows of 3 holes). 

No external gunsight ring and bead on the old pic.

Routing of brake pipes compared to the modern pic

What is the 'hole' in the wing root (gun camera ?) that is not on the modern pic (unless its at the front of the undercarriage leg fairing ?)

Extruding gun barrels on the modern pic...Was this due to different guns originaly installed or just to make it look good for airshow fans 

Slight variations on the Tigers head.

No apparent undercarriage down 'warning 'rod' showing on top of the wing (painted yellow in the modern pic.)

Is that a hole for firing flares through (about midway between the front of the main windshield side screen and the wing) thats not on the modern pic


----------



## DBII (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice photo, is there a story that goes with you getting it?

DBII


----------



## DL Sheley (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are a couple color ones from the Life collection.


----------



## caosngug (Nov 29, 2009)

DL Sheley said:


> Here are a couple color ones from the Life collection.





wamly welcome

Sure all pro gamer are most welcome... if you can reach out to them it would be great!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Barf (Apr 25, 2010)

To answer you questions re the differences.

_Lack of 'cooling ?' panel immediately behind the prop spinner (on the modern pic, the panel has 5 x rows of 3 holes). _
The Modern pic is of a P-40N, the wartime pic is of a P-40E, The 15 holes are for the carburator air filter on the N model

_No external gunsight ring and bead on the old pic._
Often removed as surplus to requirements.
_
Routing of brake pipes compared to the modern pic_
more than likely a personal choice by the owners.They could and were routed in all sorts of ways dependant on the length of the hoses and where you mount the "p" clips..
_
What is the 'hole' in the wing root (gun camera ?) that is not on the modern pic (unless its at the front of the undercarriage leg fairing ?) _
Air duct for cockpit air vent.

_Extruding gun barrels on the modern pic...Was this due to different guns originaly installed or just to make it look good for airshow fans _
It looks like the wartime aircraft does not have its guns fitted. the modern pic seems to be the standard .50 cal fit.

_No apparent undercarriage down 'warning 'rod' showing on top of the wing (painted yellow in the modern pic.)_
Not fitted on the P-40E.

_Is that a hole for firing flares through (about midway between the front of the main windshield side screen and the wing) thats not on the modern pic _
it is a blue formation light. deleted on later models

Hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 23, 2010)

the first photo and the Life magazine page the P-40's are from the 11th Fighter Squadron which was one of the squadrons of the 343rd Composite/Fighter Group, Gen Chennault's Son was a member of this squadron and if I recall he had a hand in the "Tiger" face cowling designs in Honor of his Dad's unit. I was also the "Unofficial" Squadrons emblem.


----------

